# Steelhead time



## Bagin13

I know people are starting to pick up a few steelhead off the short pier in Fairport here and there, has anyone had any luck throwing spoons in the grand or chagrin? Or any luck at all in the rivers? I'm itching to get out there but I'm not going to stand shoulder to shoulder on a small pier.


----------



## kayak1979

That's why you fish from a boat or kayak for them. I fished a few times from the short pier and will never do so again.


----------



## ldrjay

Bagin13 said:


> I know people are starting to pick up a few steelhead off the short pier in Fairport here and there, has anyone had any luck throwing spoons in the grand or chagrin? Or any luck at all in the rivers? I'm itching to get out there but I'm not going to stand shoulder to shoulder on a small pier.


when they start on the short pier? this week has been the long wall. they aren't in the river in any numbers if at all yet. plenty of shore access along both rivers so you don't need a watercraft. water is still plenty warm enough just a pair of beater shoes will do.


----------



## ldrjay

by the way lots of good guys on that Lil pier during the week. weekends are for the part timers. I have had plenty of fun days bullpooping with guys all around. I stay away on weekend due to the nubies and yuppies that come out.


----------



## kayak1979

I stay away because I sincerely don't like people for the most part and fish for peace of mind and silence.


----------



## FishIgo

Going to Conneaut Tuesday !! Can't wait !! Still dreaming of last years!!!


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

This rain will surely help.


----------



## rpalusak15

Can anyone please verify that SteelHead were caught from the Short Pier? If yes, any details? I know Ldrjay has confirmed off the rocks at the Long Pier. The reason I ask is its hard getting out to the lighthouse on the long pier, but we are able to get out the short pier no problem (getting older)!


----------



## Bagin13

ldrjay said:


> when they start on the short pier? this week has been the long wall. they aren't in the river in any numbers if at all yet. plenty of shore access along both rivers so you don't need a watercraft. water is still plenty warm enough just a pair of beater shoes will do.


Unless I was given a load of bs I was told atleast 3 have been taken off the short pier


----------



## FishIgo

The new download for the IPhone makes memory videos from the pics from your phone . Here is a video fro my epic day last fall were I had 42 on and got 35 in by myself


----------



## rpalusak15

Thanks Bagin13, wasn't questioning your info, just hopin for some details as we have an hour 45 drive from Youngstown !


----------



## mustang65

I live 2 minutes from the short pier, the bite has been very slow. i know of a handful that have come up, I've personally seen 2 jacks one on minnow the other on a jig. Probably not worth the drive yet.


----------



## Bagin13

kayak1979 said:


> I stay away because I sincerely don't like people for the most part and fish for peace of mind and silence.





rpalusak15 said:


> Thanks Bagin13, wasn't questioning your info, just hopin for some details as we have an hour 45 drive from Youngstown !


thats quite the ride! I wouldn't even think about heading up here for atleast another 2-3 weeks, starting to get some good rain and hopefully we'll get a good cold front here soon


----------



## rpalusak15

Thanks all, that's the info I needed!


----------



## Stickman

FishIgo said:


> View attachment 219464
> Going to Conneaut Tuesday !! Can't wait !! Still dreaming of last years!!!


Cool pic!


----------



## ldrjay

the river is up 2 ft or so with the recent rain. muddy looking. if a few have been seen by someone on here go with that. those reports never made it to the bait shop so I never heard of them. they sound like they are staged. weather permits I'm gonna troll just outside the harbor this week since I'll be off till Friday night. I will post how I do if I go if I catch or not. it's coming gents!!!!!


----------



## Cntrpn

Went out yesterday and this morning. Nothing to speak of yesterday. Got three this morning. The rain brought them in. How far they went? Idk. Give it a week or so and it will be in full Swing.


----------



## Terry UA

Cntrpn said:


> Went out yesterday and this morning. Nothing to speak of yesterday. Got three this morning. The rain brought them in. How far they went? Idk. Give it a week or so and it will be in full Swing.


Good job!!!!! That is good to know!!!! Where did u fish?


----------



## Cntrpn

Ash, grand, conni, and the shag


----------



## Terry UA

Ohh I was hopping Cleveland area.


----------



## Bagin13

Where at in the grand?


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

Bagin13 said:


> Where at in the grand?


Just below Harpersfield Dam.


----------



## kingbaiter13

Yea sure thing GrandRiverBassman! lmao....


----------



## snag

How far is it to the harpers field dam from the lake? Thinking 5 miles.


----------



## DuncanCharles

Went out in the chagrin yesterday late afternoon hoping to get lucky with some early season Steelhead. Hoping the spike in rain Saturday morning might have pushed some up. I fished the big run at Chagrin River Park (the first big set of riffles in the Chagrin to the best of knowledge) extensively for about two hours. Swinging intruder patterns and drifting woolybuggers. Didn't hook up with anything, not even a small mouth. Just thought I'd put that out there, I'm thinking 2 more weeks and we'll start to see them in the runs (hoping)


----------



## KTkiff

snag said:


> How far is it to the harpers field dam from the lake? Thinking 5 miles.


I don't know exactly but I think it's more like 15-20 miles.


----------



## snag

Could be , sure doesn't seem that far.


----------



## MadMax1

KTkiff said:


> I don't know exactly but I think it's more like 15-20 miles.


It would have to be - Just the relatively straight distance between sr44 and sr534 on I90 is 15+ miles.

However, I would think those fish that are on the move could make it a few miles a day no...?


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

snag said:


> How far is it to the harpers field dam from the lake? Thinking 5 miles.


Maybe a little less. Definitely walkable.


----------



## Bagin13

Have any of you guys used these pro roe synthetic brown trout eggs? I probably won't start drifting sacks until mid October but I was just curious if anyone has used them with success? I would like to use these up first since I only have like 2 pounds of roe frozen from early spring and I'm a little reluctant to use em since I seem to only catch males


----------



## ldrjay

Bagin13 said:


> Have any of you guys used these pro roe synthetic brown trout eggs? I probably won't start drifting sacks until mid October but I was just curious if anyone has used them with success? I would like to use these up first since I only have like 2 pounds of roe frozen from early spring and I'm a little reluctant to use em since I seem to only catch males


I'm gonna use them


----------



## Cntrpn

I've used them and cought fish. I dont feel they work any better then just a bead. The smell seems to wash off fast. The way I look at it though beads dont have a smell and I still catch fish on them. If you dont want to use what eggs you have or need to get some new eggs then they will work in a pinch. 
Hope that helps.
Tight lines


----------



## ldrjay

Cntrpn said:


> I've used them and cought fish. I dont feel they work any better then just a bead. The smell seems to wash off fast. The way I look at it though beads dont have a smell and I still catch fish on them. If you dont want to use what eggs you have or need to get some new eggs then they will work in a pinch.
> Hope that helps.
> Tight lines


you can also tie sacs with them. I wouldn't do that with beads. pricey!


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

Cntrpn said:


> I've used them and cought fish. I dont feel they work any better then just a bead. The smell seems to wash off fast. The way I look at it though beads dont have a smell and I still catch fish on them. If you dont want to use what eggs you have or need to get some new eggs then they will work in a pinch.
> Hope that helps.
> Tight lines


Can you recommend a quality bead supplier. I've read a bit and am ready to try them for the first time this year. I just haven't seen any with that milky hue that they are supposed to have.


----------



## 1MoreKast

Take a look at Great Lakes steelhead company , wide assortment , I believe Erie outfitters carries them


----------



## Cntrpn

Troutbeads.com is who I use.


----------



## jjshbetz11

Seems too early, at least wait for first hurricane, or soft frost imo

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## jjshbetz11

Think there called Lindy's beads, closest I've seen to real color, and also come with uv coating.

Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## jjshbetz11

jjshbetz11 said:


> Think there called Lindy's beads, closest I've seen to real color, and also come with uv coating. I have very good results with them, forget what mm. they are. Have to be right conditions for them though!
> 
> Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk




Sent from my E6790TM using Tapatalk


----------



## Bagin13

This 


Cntrpn said:


> I've used them and cought fish. I dont feel they work any better then just a bead. The smell seems to wash off fast. The way I look at it though beads dont have a smell and I still catch fish on them. If you dont want to use what eggs you have or need to get some new eggs then they will work in a pinch.
> Hope that helps.
> Tight lines


this might be a dumb question but when you Use a bead do you float it or bottom bounce it with a couple split shot? I've heard numerous people swear by it but I've never gotten around to trying it


----------



## Bagin13

ldrjay said:


> you can also tie sacs with them. I wouldn't do that with beads. pricey!


I'm definitely gonna tie sacks with them


----------



## rpalusak15

Where can you buy these?


----------



## Bagin13

rpalusak15 said:


> Where can you buy these?


If you're referring the the synthetic brown trout eggs, harbor bait and tackle going into fairport has/had them. Not sure if don the owner has them in stock yet but I'm sure he will


----------



## 1MoreKast

Just like with eggs you want em ticking bottom


----------



## Cntrpn

They have a website you can order from 
Lickemlures.com
If all els fails you can always call them.


----------



## ldrjay

he has Brown trout and a salmon scented one. only has 4-6jars left.


----------



## rpalusak15

Thanks! Good info!


----------



## ldrjay

he has three Brown trout and one regular right now.


----------



## ChuckD

Heading out to the mentor wall tomorrow morning to see if there's anything around, will report what I see and hopefully catch.


----------



## Bagin13

ChuckD said:


> Heading out to the mentor wall tomorrow morning to see if there's anything around, will report what I see and hopefully catch.


I'm covering as much water as I possibly can in the grand tomorrow not sure how much success I'll have but I just need the therapy


----------



## mustang65

same tomorrow morning I'm starting at the mouth of the grand and covering as much as i can. I'll let you know what i catch for better or worse


----------



## Bagin13

mustang65 said:


> same tomorrow morning I'm starting at the mouth of the grand and covering as much as i can. I'll let you know what i catch for better or worse


I'll spend most of my time over in that stretch on fairport nursery. Won't be out till 8 tho, I work till 7:30


----------



## ldrjay

Bagin13 said:


> I'll spend most of my time over in that stretch on fairport nursery. Won't be out till 8 tho, I work till 7:30


smallies


----------



## Bagin13

ldrjay said:


> smallies


I'm hoping I might run into some steel, throwin cleos


----------



## TRIPLE-J

dnr was at the rocky yesterday doin a shock survey and getting a few for a seminar ..said the shocked up 4 that went anywhere from 4-8 pounds just south of the docks...i was standing on the dock watching them as we were launching the boat...when momma went to park the truck they came in and pulled their boat and i was chatting with them some


----------



## K gonefishin

I fished rocky last night for about 3 hours throwing spoons and vibes around the mouth to the steel walls, trolled back to bridge and ramp area we never hooked up. Saw two boils but that's it.


----------



## Bagin13

Threw Cleo's in the grand for about two and a half hours and only caught one small white bass. The good news is I saw hundreds of shiners while wading and they were skipping all over the place, being chased by something. That something just didn't want what I had..


----------



## ChuckD

Just got back from the long wall at headlands, couldn't fish the river side of the lake so went out and fished off the lake side at the lighthouse. There were 7 people fishing my son-in-law caught a sheephead and that's all I seen caught while we were there 7:00 - 11:00 AM. I fished spoons, spinners, and a diving rapala. I'm sure the weather didn't help, hang in there we'll be catching steelhead soon.


----------



## mustang65

Spent all morning in the grand fishing spoons spinners and jigs caught a couple white bass no steelhead yet.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

mustang65 said:


> Spent all morning in the grand fishing spoons spinners and jigs caught a couple white bass no steelhead yet.


Still too early. Rocky would be a better bet.


----------



## ldrjay

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Still too early. Rocky would be a better bet.


actually I would go conny. cooler water hitting in the harbor as well.


----------



## Willyfield

We don't start at Conny either until the middle to end of Oct. when the fall steelheads were stocked we would start around labor day. I wish the ODNR would stock both to give us a longer season.


----------



## Lou K

I've caught my first steelhead limit as early as September 4th in the Vermilion River, now a days lucky if you can get a limit until the river ices over. The London strain was a way superior fish vs these winter and spring run fish. I don't think the ODNR has a clue either.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

I partially agree. I wish we could get a mix. It was fun catching a bunch in the fall when I was a kid. It's a lot tougher now to get those numbers in October. I disagree they are superior fish though. VHS has gone way down.


----------



## fritoking

P.A stocks fall run fish in the Connie as well as our "spring" run fish


----------



## Bagin13

Quite a bit of rain in the forecast with cold nights. We will be pulling some chrome out of the rivers in no time


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

Bagin13 said:


> Quite a bit of rain in the forecast with cold nights. We will be pulling some chrome out of the rivers in no time


50% chance almost every day. First week of October will be perfect.


----------



## ldrjay

supposedly a few were caught today in the grand and the chagrin. I did not see them but buddy was very pumped and said he saw a couple of them.


----------



## Cntrpn

We have been getting them on the conn as well at the mouth of the shag. 10 so far that i know of or seen get cought. Heading out now befor the rain will hopefully have aome pics when i get back.....


----------



## Willyfield

Lou K said:


> I've caught my first steelhead limit as early as September 4th in the Vermilion River, now a days lucky if you can get a limit until the river ices over. The London strain was a way superior fish vs these winter and spring run fish. I don't think the ODNR has a clue either.


I agree with you. I grew up 100 yards from the Grand and three miles, or so from Lake Erie. This was in the mid 70's to the late 90's. I have been fishing for the Cohos, chinooks, steelhead, and browns too and we used to start on them in late August. If you were lucky, sometimes the girls in their bikinis would walk out to the wall where we were fishing and talk to you! By this time of the year we would have double digits in the freezer for the smoker. Now I live in Ashtabula county Conneaut wall was booming in September all the way to 2006, I would say. There were a million boats out there trolling for them too. Now it's like the zombie apocalypse.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

Cntrpn said:


> We have been getting them on the conn as well at the mouth of the shag. 10 so far that i know of or seen get cought. Heading out now befor the rain will hopefully have aome pics when i get back.....


Good luck today. And thanks again for your help last week, just got the delivery today. 

Out at fairport yesterday there was no sign of them, but did see two chasing minnows in the river. No takers though, but still caught some smallies.


----------



## rickerd

The steelhead in Pacific NW have been documented to travel 25 miles upstream in a day. So our little rivers are nothing for these fish to fly up to the dam in a day. All they need is depth and flow to feel comfortable. Yea I'm itching for them this year.
Rickerd


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

rickerd said:


> The steelhead in Pacific NW have been documented to travel 25 miles upstream in a day. So our little rivers are nothing for these fish to fly up to the dam in a day. All they need is depth and flow to feel comfortable. Yea I'm itching for them this year.
> Rickerd


All about depth and flow. We have neither.


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

It would be cool if Ohio tagged them to track that data


----------



## Cntrpn

Got this little guy and lost one more.


----------



## bdawg

I've caught steel extremely far upstream in early October. They travel fast once it starts! I plan on hitting that spot next week after these rains. Unless I can find the time to travel all the way up to the mouth of one of these rivers.


----------



## Cntrpn

There are fish in the rivers...... however there are more fisherman than fish. Now if and thats a big if we get rain we need the rivers to be above 300 depending on the river in order to get a real push of fish. Its safe to say that people are taking them as fast as they are coming in at this point.


----------



## rickerd

They may come and go daily until the waters stay at comfortable trout temps with some flow. They tell me they prefer 45-55 Deg F. 

I also miss the New London strain for their Fall runs. Wish ODNR would consider stocking some browns to get that back.
Rickerd


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

rickerd said:


> They may come and go daily until the waters stay at comfortable trout temps with some flow. They tell me they prefer 45-55 Deg F.
> 
> I also miss the New London strain for their Fall runs. Wish ODNR would consider stocking some browns to get that back.
> Rickerd


Never thought about Browns. Anyone know the return rate?


----------



## Bagin13

I'm praying to the big guy that we get all the rain that is projected for the next few days


----------



## fritoking

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Never thought about Browns. Anyone know the return rate?


It was very poor. I think less than 25%. I love catching big browns tho, I caught a 28" one year looooong ago. Check out the YouTube video Milwaukee harbor browns....it's amazing.


----------



## mustang65

Bagin13 I'm praying to the big guy upstairs, mother nature or who ever the native americans did a rain dance to that it rains and our rivers come up


----------



## Willyfield

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Never thought about Browns. Anyone know the return rate?


I do not think they were very good. I did catch a few back in the mid 1980's biggest was 11lbs. They are a beautiful fish, and can really rip a lot of line out. I almost got spooled by a 7lber once. I would just be happy with some more of the early fall fish. ODNR could institute a trout stamp to help out. To me it's a lot more fun chucking spoons off a wall, or beach than sharing a small hole in a stream with 15 of your closest friends. Not to mention the runs but up against daylight savings time which means you can't fish after work, and it also buts up against the deer rut, so if you do have a day off, you have a big decision to make.


----------



## kayak1979

I've been fishing the grand in the kayak and haven't hooked up with one yet. Have been paddling between the Uniroyal Hole and The marinas. I lost a rod on Monday afternoon, it was a horrible mistake and the Ugly Stik and Okuma reel sank. I felt helpless. One thing that I saw strange was a weird film with all these specs just above the Uniroyal hole at the bend. It was a greyish/white color There was a kind of chemical smell to it. Not sure what was going on there. I talked to one of the regulars that fishes near the water treatment plant and he said that he spooked up a coho salmon...11 lber or so he thinks. He was lifting his line and he spooked it up right near the shore. I also had another report of walleye being caught in the river. Someone caught a nice one much larger than the 12 and 13" I caught downstream. Good luck everyone. This time of year I'm torn between steelhead and bowhunting deer. I'm on vacation this week so I've been juggling both! =)


----------



## MuskieManOhio

I feel ya kayak I'm in the same boat you are lol!


----------



## ldrjay

shhhh...... they are here.......


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

ldrjay said:


> shhhh...... they are here.......


Yep. Did you catch one? Saw a few roll last weekend. Can't wait to get out Saturday morning.


----------



## Pagsjr87

ldrjay said:


> shhhh...... they are here.......


Hey jay was that you out with the little girl and Ron from the bait shop last night?


----------



## ldrjay

GrandRiverBassman said:


> Yep. Did you catch one? Saw a few roll last weekend. Can't wait to get out Saturday morning.


yep.


----------



## ldrjay

Pagsjr87 said:


> Hey jay was that you out with the little girl and Ron from the bait shop last night?


yes it was.


----------



## Pagsjr87

ldrjay said:


> yes it was.


I thought so! That was me and my buddy in the other boat. We ended up with no chrome but did pick up what we think coulda been a saugeye. Either that or it was a really miscolored walleye. Not entirely sure. Saw some rolling and had some good marks though


----------



## ldrjay

those river eyes have really vivid colors at times. white on the tail at all?


----------



## Pagsjr87

Yea on the two bottom fins there were really white tips like they were dunked in white out lol


----------



## ldrjay

walleye!


----------



## Cntrpn

Just a little guy to end the morning yesterday


----------



## 1MoreKast

good to see ur getting into a few cntrpn ! First attempt of the season for me tomorrow morning


----------



## Cntrpn

Rivers are blown out. Got to head way east to get on any fishable waters


----------



## Bagin13

Cntrpn said:


> Just a little guy to end the morning yesterday


What presentation are you going with right now?


----------



## ldrjay

I'm using hardware or jig and maggot. jig and minnow.


----------



## ChuckD

Well we've danced and prayed our way to some rain, so lets spend one last day making sure we have everything in order before we start our assault on the steelhead rivers and streams in northeast Ohio, good luck to all.


----------



## ldrjay

ChuckD said:


> Well we've danced and prayed our way to some rain, so lets spend one last day making sure we have everything in order before we start our assault on the steelhead rivers and streams in northeast Ohio, good luck to all.


lol that was yesterday! guys are out today!


----------



## ChuckD

ldrjay said:


> lol that was yesterday! guys are out today!


Tomorrow for me, sorry about the misunderstanding


----------



## ldrjay

ChuckD said:


> Tomorrow for me, sorry about the misunderstanding


all good man! I would a been out but gotta work next 4 days.


----------



## mustang65

worked all day and it was dark when i left anyone know what the rivers looked like today?


----------



## Bagin13

This is just a random question. How rare is it to hook up with a coho while out targeting steelhead? They were stocked around here well before my time and I always hear stories of one or two being taken off the short pier in fairport but never anything from the rivers. Wouldn't mind the suprise but doesn't seem all too common.


----------



## ldrjay

rare but it happens.


----------



## laynhardwood

Chinook are rare but I usually get one every year or every other year. I have only caught 1 coho in Ohio. I think all of the Salmon we catch in Erie tribe are strays from the other Great Lakes


----------



## Pagsjr87

Never caught a salmon around here but I did see this guy floating dead a few years ago in the grand. What a shame. Was really shocked at how big those fish are. Would love to hook up with one some day


----------



## KTkiff

Bagin13 said:


> This is just a random question. How rare is it to hook up with a coho while out targeting steelhead? They were stocked around here well before my time and I always hear stories of one or two being taken off the short pier in fairport but never anything from the rivers. Wouldn't mind the suprise but doesn't seem all too common.


I have caught probably 5k and never a salmon. A lot of guys think they caught a coho but sometimes they are actually steel.


----------



## laynhardwood

It's extremely easy to tell if you catch a salmon they have black gums. I have caught quite a fair amount in my years steelhead fishing. I always catch them on hardware and it's usually a crank-bait


----------



## brandofisher

went to the chagrin today caught a poor mans steelhead! (sucker) lol i dont know where to try tommorrow (monday) im pretty new to this area


----------



## GrandRiverBassman

brandofisher said:


> went to the chagrin today caught a poor mans steelhead! (sucker) lol i dont know where to try tommorrow (monday) im pretty new to this area


They're in the chagrin just keep at it.


----------



## steelhead1

Taking a vacation day tomorrow and hitting the Grand for my first trip of the season


----------



## Bagin13

steelhead1 said:


> Taking a vacation day tomorrow and hitting the Grand for my first trip of the season


Went to redbrook this morning with a friend from work who has his boat docked in the marina. We both caught 2 decent sized females and he also hooked into two beautiful little skips. We also found what I believe to be the biggest shad that either him or me have seen floating around half alive in the docks.


----------



## kimber1911pilot

The Rock has shown some signs of life up near the marina. Aside from a 10 inch walleye, and what I guessed to be a first year male, I haven't had any real luck. I have seen several hookups where guys were throwing little cleos though. Maybe still too early for flies/eggs? One thing I know is the weather forecast isn't helping at all. I just looked, and no rain for the next week and a half. Maybe I'll save up my vacation for November now.


----------



## eyecatchum2

Pagsjr87 said:


> Never caught a salmon around here but I did see this guy floating dead a few years ago in the grand. What a shame. Was really shocked at how big those fish are. Would love to hook up with one some day


I caught a salmon in the Grand about 14 lbs. at the Uniroyal hole about 12 years ago. Wish I had a cell phone or camera then to get a photo.


----------



## steelhead sniper 860

eyecatchum2 said:


> I caught a salmon in the Grand about 14 lbs. at the Uniroyal hole about 12 years ago. Wish I had a cell phone or camera then to get a photo.


If it was a coho that would be a state record


----------

